# January Photo of the Month 2022



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Interesting guidelines for this one. I had to check my social media - this is the last horse photo I took apparently:









Bella is a 3 year old part Newfoundland pony.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is my last taken horse photo.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I don't take pictures very often, so my last one was from Halloween.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Lol. Gonna be a lot of cool random shots in this one.
Here’s my last one. Can’t decide if she wanted to eat or drink.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

My daughter took this one last week for the Paso Fino magazine.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

from my ride earlier:


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

🥰


----------



## PokerPearlPonies (Nov 17, 2021)

I hope it’s ok to be edited? Took this yesterday after undoing Shorty’s braids.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Face off during chores. Please excuse the mess in the feed room, I was getting hay ready and hadn’t swept it out.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Picture taken today of cinder doing what he does best eat. Fluffy fat boy !


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Here's the last one I took through a filter: 








Fluffy winter coat!


----------



## TWHGypsyQueen (Aug 3, 2021)

This is actually the last photo I'll EVER take of my Gypsy.
She passed away August 27, 2021.


----------

